# So you're a horse lover,,,,,,were you born that way.



## Frankie (Feb 8, 2008)

If I see one thing in most miniature horse guardians, it is they have so much passion for the horse, horses they care for.

My own belief is many people were born with that passion, to love and care for their horses and or other animals. I know many who have gotten a horse later in life, care the same, so were they taught, or learn from experience? Or as we have seen, some born onto the farm.

The person born with it, I bet you know one. Animals flock to them, and listen to their every word, know what the other is saying.

I have wanted horses since my first rocking horse, I believe I was 4. When most kids oohed and aahed at the zoo over the bears and tigers, I just wanted to go to the petting zoo because that is where the horse always was.

So, were you born with it? Or did it take you longer to realize your passion?

And that passion does what for your horses?

Mine,,,,,for sure makes me spoil them,, but too encurages me to always learn, because it is about what is best for them. I just get tons of enjoyment out of it myself.


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 8, 2008)

Born that way. As soon as I knew what a horse WAS, I wanted one. My parents finally shut me up by telling me I could have one when I was 12 and old enough to take care of one. It actually kinda worked.

In the meantime, I would do ANYTHING to be around horses, including feeding/cleaning up after them for FREE just to get the hands on experience.

I don't know, people who get into horses later on seem to view them more as "pets" and tend to spoil them. They just think they are pretty and want to finally "be around" them. A very small percentage of them actually become bonafide "horsemen" in my opinion. But that very small percentage that is truly motivated usually gives it their all!

Andrea


----------



## Dona (Feb 8, 2008)

I believe I was galloping away on my make-believe horse in the womb! (my mom can back me up on that one!)






I fell in love for sure, the first time I was put on the back of one of my uncles horses as an infant! Horses have been my passion ever since...and I have no doubt they always will be.


----------



## SWA (Feb 8, 2008)

Born with it.











My grandpa and daddy always told me, "Horses...they're in my blood".





I eat, drink, sleep, breath and bleed...HORSES!



_(With all animals, actually.)_





Always have (according to my mom), and always will (Lord willing)!





With, or without 'em.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Feb 8, 2008)

I am both....

We had large horses when I was a kid. I always loved them. They were sold when I was 12.

So.....30 years later, I found the love of minis. Now my passion for them that can not be measured!!!! I have always been an animal lover, now it includes horses.


----------



## hhpminis (Feb 8, 2008)

I was born with it. I always ran to an animal than a human for comfort and consoling. My animals were my confidants, they heard and solved all my problems. There are so many pictures of me, with blanket in one hand and thumb in my mouth and other arm around some sort of animal, dog, cat, pony, chicken, you name it, I loved it.

The feelings always seemed mutual. I could do things with animals that no one else in the family could do. Treating wounds, giving medicines, grooming, were all things that usually I did as they all just cooperated for me where they would fight other members of the family.

My parents were always stumped as to why I had this ability, gift, desire, and where it came from, but had it I did and there was no supressing or denying it. I had way more 4 legged friends than human. I have just always understood them, and they seem to understand me.


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Feb 8, 2008)

I was born to it. You can ask my mother - at the age of 18 months I tried to ride a neighbors cat (I think that was the worse I was ever hurt from riding). It is my moms favorite story.

I never played with dolls but with breyer horses and the teeter tawter was the white and black stallions.

My dad built me a play house when I was five and we turned it into the "Stable".

I got my first pony when I was 7 and have had horses ever since (a long time).

Lisa


----------



## wpsellwood (Feb 8, 2008)

Born into. I won my first lead line class at the ripe age of 18 months! I still have the ribbons. Then went to racehorses now back to miniatures.

I slept with Breyer horse not a doll or a teddy bear. I still have it!


----------



## CKC (Feb 9, 2008)

Born one....

I'm told that the only other true horse fan in my family was my great grandmother..... while going through some old photos found at my grandmothers house she had a picture of me sitting on my great grandmothers lap with a toy horse.

With my great grandmother






With my Mom






I "broke" a pony my grandfather got when I was probably 5. Before that I would ride the white board fence with a white studded western saddle and bridle my grandfather had sitting around.



That is really not easy to do. LOL

When I was 5 I did try and ride the adult St. Bernard my Dad brought home one time as our new pet until he trampled me in the backyard.

My Mom tells me we would go grocery shopping where there was a coin operated horse. Now I do remember this horse. He was white like " Silver" and had a studded western saddle and bridle. She told me she would leave me with a bag of quarters. I would get to ride that horse at least once a week. That is one of my fondest memories. That store is no longer a grocery store, but I've heard that horse is still there.



I would love to have him.

Year after year I begged for a horse of my own.... my Mom signed me up for lessons at the age of 9 and it took off from there. I showed quite a bit. At the age of 15 we were moving to the country my parents finally bought me a horse.

Many horses later and two very very bad accidents I am now one that has "pets" in my backyard and love every minute of it. We do have two QH's. One will be going to train in April and I hope I get my confidence back and can get up on him again. I've found a wonderful trainer which is a good start. She has patience and will train Moxie the right way. As well as work with me. The freedom I used to feel riding I want again and I know Moxie can get me there.

Kim


----------



## Miniv (Feb 9, 2008)

Both of us were general ANIMAL NUTS.........but NO horse knowledge until we decided we were going to buy one. We started learning a year before making our first purchase.........and the learning has never stopped in the last 18 years. Of course, book-learning is important, but Hands On experience can't be beat either.


----------



## Freezin Cold B (Feb 9, 2008)

I was born without much choice!





In the *weeks* leading up to my birth my mom was traveling cross country dropping off horses.

My first trip out of the state was at a few months old down to Oklahoma to Bobby Harts.

My first horse show was in the spring of 1986, I was born in Feb of 1986.

My first horse was given to me before I could walk.

I had a baby swing in the barn to keep me occupied while my mom worked horses.

I was both born and trained to be a horse nut!


----------



## skanzler (Feb 9, 2008)

I was born with the ability to relate to animals. My parents had horses, chickens, rabbits dogs, cats.....When I was only 1 year old, my mom bougt me a pony. I have pictures of me on that pony being held by my dad...I had the biggest grin on my face.

I continued on with the animals. Always bringing home the sick or hurt . Playing vet was my favorite thing to do. All of my dolls had to have a horse of thier own. I had all the Breyer horses there were back then.

My mom had me taking riding lessons when I was 6 years old and I was out showing for the next 10 years. I have always had the ability to work with animals of all kinds. I have never felt fear from any animal, and they have never shown fear of me. Mom always thought I would grow up to be a vet, but I could not handle the neglect and cruelty that people were capable of.

Whenever I had a tough day, I would come straight home and go out to the barn and take my horse out for a ride. We would go for miles and just talk to her, by the time I got home everything was fine.

When I turned 16 I bought my first car, yep, it was a Mustang. Still have the grill ornament.

I continued riding, training, and showing. Now several years later, I still have my horses, dogs, cats and a ferret.... LOVE THEM ALL.


----------



## sedeh (Feb 9, 2008)

Had to be born with it! Even though I was born on a farm! Neither of my parents was really into pets/animals. The farm property was leased out for Cherry orchards, then we moved to the "city" in Calif. I was always dragging home critters! Hurt birds, frogs.....you name it! With horses......it was love at first sight! Had all the Walter Farley books, plastic horses(pre-Breyer) and the only dolls that survived me(or weren't just given away) were the ones small enough to ride the horses! I'd save my allowance to ride the rental horses at the park. When we moved to the Hi-Desert and had 1/2 acre of property......I filled every nitch with goats/pigs/rabbits and sheep for FFA projects. The only thing forbidden me was a horse!! They finally gave in and let me have one when I was 17......but then I entered the RN program and didn't have time for her anymore! Had to give her up before we ever really bonded.



As soon as I was done with my BSN and financially able......I got what I considered my "first" horse. Haven't been without since! Now I don't ride anymore(had a bad accident) and I've finally got the "pony" I always wanted......well, 13 of them to be precise!


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2008)

I was born that way. When I was little, I wanted a horse so bad I thought I could die of it! I didn't get my first horse until I was in my 20's, an arab x qh gelding I just lost last summer (elderly at that time). It was years, I swear, after getting that horse before I felt like he was really mine! Just like a couple years of pinching myself to believe it was all really real



Now I feel like having horses is the biggest luxury and one of the biggest blessings in my life


----------



## jrae (Feb 9, 2008)

Born with it. I was on my first horse with dad at a few months old. I can't imagine a life that doesn't include them!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2008)

disneyhorse said:


> I don't know, people who get into horses later on seem to view them more as "pets" and tend to spoil them. They just think they are pretty and want to finally "be around" them. A very small percentage of them actually become bonafide "horsemen" in my opinion. But that very small percentage that is truly motivated usually gives it their all!
> 
> Andrea


Not to argue



But I've always felt for me personally, that I appreciate having horses now more than I might have if I had grown up always having them? That I take them really seriously too and have an ambition I may not have otherwise in regards to them. I'm not sure I would be as thankful and as driven in regard to horses if I had always had them as a part of every day life. I've only owned horses since 1995, but I am a horsewoman... I may love some of mine as "pets" but I treat them all as horses (you know what I mean)


----------



## Getitia (Feb 9, 2008)

Born that way - from the time I could walk, I was riding and I would ride anything - as a very young child, I didn't need or even want a saddle or a bridle - I'd just climb on and hang on when no one was looking.



Here is a photo that is over 45 years old of me (and a couple of cousins) on my first horse who was an american saddlebred mare named JoAnn. Arabians, quarter horses, appaloosas, paints, and over the decades exhibiting many of those horses in a multitude of disciplines up to the National/world level.


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 9, 2008)

I was born that way. I Have four siblings, I was born and raised in Eastern Pa, away from the city. My siblings were all born and spent the first several years of their lives in Philladelphia. The only other sibling that REALLY enjoys horses is my oldest brother. I was the kid that would eat, sleep, and breathe horses.

Now I am all grown up with kids of my own, and I am still that way.

I can't help but think how different things may be if my parents never moved out of the city. I will always be greatful to them for giving us the chance to be "country kids" when I was growing up.

Carolyn


----------



## Sue S (Feb 9, 2008)

I have loved horses all my life, was riding them at the age of 12 and was a guide on a ranch at the age of 16, I love my horses, they have always made me so happy when I'm down.


----------



## dannigirl (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok,

I am going to give a VERY different answer. I grew up on a dairy farm. Most of the time, one brother or the other managed to get Dad to buy a pony or horse for a while. I was never interested in the animal. It was just another mouth to feed when it was my job to go out and feed.

When I got married, Dave had a horse. No one really ever rode the horse or spent much time with it. It sort of attached itself to me after we moved to the farm where it was living. I never went to give it attention. In fact, I really didn't want to get near her because she scared me. She got out quite frequently, and would be in the front yard where she would be able to keep me prisoner in my house till Dave got home. It even got so that the only person that could actually walk up and grab her halter was me. When we wanted to catch her, I would slowly walk up to her. (she never ran from me) I would grab her halter, keep a tight smile on my face and talk quietly to her while sort of hissing to the others to get their butts over and get this 'darn' horse.

A couple of years after she died of old age, Dave's Dad bought some minis. Now, these guys were a bit more to my liking, but being mostly in the 35" to 38" range, they could bully and intimidate me. Then he bought a herd that included 10 weanlings. Now, these I could handle. I started to work with them and soon fell in love.

Now, nearly 12 years later, the rest is "history" as they say. I will probably have at least a few pets around me as long as I am capable of caring for them.


----------



## wildoak (Feb 9, 2008)

Born with it is the only explanation. I grew up in Dallas with a mother who was afraid of horses (was kicked as a child). No one else in my family, aside from a distant cousin or so, has any love for horses. It's just what I wanted from as early as I can remember. I had some lessons on a very forgiving Welsh pony at 8 or 9, and finally got a grade mare when I was 10. Biggest day of my life LOL. Went on to QHs, showed some and spent every free moment at the barn growing up. It was an experience I cherish, one that most kids don't get now. We were there after school, weekends and during the summer most days from morning till end of the day. (talk about a built in babysitter




) We rode bareback, swam in the creek, raced, walked the trails and gossiped......and usually as a group we kicked butt at shows. There were probably 20-25 mostly girls boarding there, a good dozen out riding at any given time. This in the middle of Dallas. The neat thing is that most have continued the "habit" in one form or another from hunter jumper to minis to AQHA judges & top breeders........it's in your blood one way or another and I can't imagine being without it! Not bad for a bunch of city girls LOL.

Jan

Added - when I hit 40 I think my mom finally accepted that I wasn't going to outgrow it LOL.


----------



## Frankie (Feb 9, 2008)

This has been awesome to read and the pictures you guys added are the best!!!!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 9, 2008)

Born with it. I can't remember ever not loving horses. I am never more at peace then when I am out in the barn or paddock amongst the horses. I spent a couple looooong years without them as an older teenager and that was the worst time of my life. As soon as I could arrange to have another I did and I will never be without them again if I have anything to say about it.


----------



## Belinda (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi

Well like most of you I am from a family that has always had horses .. My Dad had Shetland Ponies when I was born , and continued to raise and show his Shetlands right up through the Decline in the Shetlands, he then turned to Miniatures along with his long time friends Mr.Vern Brewer and several others. During that time I was turning all my attention to Barrel Racing.. And being the competitive person I am



won many saddles and Championships including being the Arakansas State Champion . After retiring my horse and myself from Barrels I turned back to the Minatures and Shetlands..

I also showed dogs for many years as that is what my Mom was into, So I raised and Showed German Shorthair Pointers and Beagles and had over 25 home bred Champions .. During that time I owned several Pet Shops and Grooming and boarding Kennels. I had them in 3 states , boy was that way toooooo much work,,



OH! OH! What was I thinking.. <<LOL>>

So guess my whole life has been made up doing something with Animals .. In 1995 my Father turned over all his ponies and miniatures to me , so guess you could say I inherited his 50 + year breeding program. I now just enjoying training for other people and raising my foals.

Ok thanks for letting me go on about myself ..


----------



## ruffian (Feb 9, 2008)

Had to be born with it. I was raised in the city. No horses within miles. Nobody else in my family is affected



, although one sister had one for a few years after she got married.

My favorite Christmas was when I was 4 and got my "Wonder Mare" - she's still in my attic

My favorite Birthday? When my brother bought me a black/white "western pony" Breyer. She's in my curio cabinet.

My favorite vacations? Spending one week a year for 4 years at my cousin's who had horses.

I used my Wonder mare saddle to ride on our German Shorthair pointer named Lady. (Sorry Belinda!!)

While in my teens, my friends had Davy Jone and Monkees, and Beatles posters on their walls, I had horse photos. The only boys on my walls happened to be in the picture with the horses. And some of them got cut out.

I got my first horse after being married for 2 years. Then got into mini's and the rest is history!


----------



## Candice (Feb 9, 2008)

Interesting as my Mother and I were just discussing this very thing last weekend. I had to have been born with it as my family are NOT horse people and do not understand at all. They tried everything they could to squash it, then when I was 10 they caved (I'm the youngest of 6) and I started riding lessons at the college and when I was 13 I earned half the money for my first horse (Dad matched me) and paid the other half.

Horses are my life. My husband gets mad at me because I insist on feeding my horses before I eat and that means most nights I am not at the dinner table. He accuses me of putting the horses ahead of the family and that simply isn't true. Its just a matter of timing and the way it works out with our schedules.

I wish I had a less expensive addiction, but thats not in the cards!!!


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Feb 9, 2008)

I was born this way. I can remember being in trouble for getting caught on the saddles on the saw horses at my babysitter's house when I was just little, but I was too little for her to let me ride the real horses, so I rode the imaginary horses instead! My first horse was a stick horse, then I got an 11 hh pony named Dusty when I was 5, outgrew him(obviously) by the time I was 12, and was horseless for a LONG time!! I was 27 when we got horses again and it started with 2. Now we have 16 and 3 foals due in the spring/summer!!

I remember my first ride on a "big" horse just like it was yesterday. We have a friend that had drafts that he worked in the woods with. Everyday, I would ask, Can I ride Bob or Betty today? I remember him teasing me for a LONG time before he FINALLY said yes! He lifted me up on to Bob's back and I was so excited to actually be on him that I didn't say a word about the fact that it felt like my legs were going to pop off from my hips. That horse was the sweetest giant I ever knew.





Jodi


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 9, 2008)

I was born that way. My folks are not animal lovers






We only had a dog growing up and that was because my younger brother was really needy. I bugged them and bugged them for a horse, dog of my own, cat, anything. I took riding lessons,(was a member of girl scouts which I hated, but that was the only way to get a discount on riding lessons) had horse pictures and figurines all over the place in my room, but they never caved in.

It was less than a year after I married that I bought my first horse and got into hunter jumper. My folks thought I was crazy. They still do and I am now 56, divorsed and the proud owner of 40 Miniature horses.


















I raise Tibetan Terriers (have 12 of them) and have 6 barn cats, two birds (an African Gray and a Cockatoo), a collie (as my feroious guard dog, she will lick everyone to death )



and a 3lb Yorkie. You think they should have given in when I was young?


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Feb 9, 2008)

I believe that I too was born that way. Loved animals from the



start. But then, I guess I kind of lost it for a while until I was 11 I think and went out to the barn I work at and fell in love with my horse, Kid.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm so lucky. I was raised to be a horse nut, by my family of horse nuts ... well, not my dad, he just puts up with the rest of us!


----------



## MBennettp (Feb 9, 2008)

I was born that way, my great grandfather made me a gift of a registered shetland foal when I was born. He was sold when I was 2 and I got another that I grew up with.

My grandfather and I were inseperable and he was the horse nut in the family. I can remember him coming to our house nearly every day to get his "horse fix". He taught me a lot about horses and until 2 months before his death he was with me and my horses as much as possible.

Neither of my parents were into horses at all and neither were my siblings but I always had 2 or 3 horses that I worked daily.

I have a 1/2 sister that we couldn't find for years but when we did finally find her, it was astounding how much alike she and I are. She also has had horses most of her life and still has a barn full. She raised her children on horseback and now her grandchildren are competing and winning.

Her 5 year old grandson just won his first high point saddle and is trying for another.

I have had horses all but 3 years of my life and I felt like part of me was missing for that 3 years. I hope to never again be without horses in my life.

Mary


----------



## CyndiD (Feb 9, 2008)

Absolutely BORN with it!!!

My grandfather was a blacksmith most of his life till WWII and then he had to go to factory work...but he loved horses and it seems to have skipped a generation, my dad didn`t care much..but I SURE DO!!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2008)

Born with it, and it must have been some recessive, buried gene, because not a single person in my family has it, for generations back, except for a cousin (who won a big endurance race years ago and got a horse trailer, etc, that was cool). My first memories of horses were of a "pony-ring" that my parents let me ride, oh wow, was I hooked! Nobody in my family understood my obsession, but I did get to be around horses intermittently as I grew up, including Dad buying my a wild pony that I tamed on my own when I was six.

I never felt I had "enough" time with horses (is there EVER "enough" time with horses?) until my husband and I were able to buy our own horse-property and were able to keep our horses at home.

I get several horse monthly horse publications and read them cover-to-cover; I believe the learning never stops. Horses are a life-long endeavor for those of us born with (or aquired) "horse fever".


----------



## Sandee (Feb 9, 2008)

My family had dogs but never horses. I'm, to this day, NOT a dog person. I've been told when I was the age of "able to sit up on my own" my older brother and sisters put me on the neighbors plow horse. I don't know if I asked to go or if they were trying to "get rid" of me but it seems I've been obsessed with horses ever since.

I have a picture of me when I was 4 or 5 in jodhpurs (a type of riding pants that I dearly loved to wear - not because I had a horse jut loved the pants). I can remember begging to ride the ponies at all the carnivals but then I thought every little kid did that (until my own came along).

My sister and I mooched rides off friends that had horses until I was a teenager and saved up enough to buy a horse. Owning them has been a here, gone and come again thing as I had family to raise over the years. My sis, however, has owned and shown horses ever since she was 10 and still does.

So I wasn't exactly "born into it" but I have loved horses all my life and still do. I'll have them now until I can't take care of them any more - hopefully that's a long time yet!


----------



## joylee123 (Feb 9, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]My Mom always swore I'd been thrown into this life out of a pair of riding boots in another life



[/SIZE]

My first word spoken was "Horse" OH!

Funny thing is... no one in the family had ever had anything to do with horses. My mom would come to pick me up at the stables and if I was riding she'd lock the car door, she was so afraid of horses





Now my daughter comes by it honestly



. My big appy gelding had his head in the truck window checking her out when she as only 3mos old! She had her first horse ride on the same gelding at 4 months old and her first mini at 3 years old.The first ride on that little mare and the mare shook and April fell off. She started crying and I figured she'd never want on again... till I realized she was crying because she thought the ride was over





Joy


----------



## macy--red carpet minis (Feb 9, 2008)

Born with it!

I rode my pony before I could walk, granted my sister or my mom were on there with me. My sister was riding horses for 5 years by the time I was born and I just couldnt live without them



After riding on the AA circuit for 6 years I was just ready for something different, something more fun. That's when I really turned to the miniatures. Coming up on my 3rd year with my miniatures, I've never been more happy


----------



## bevann (Feb 9, 2008)

Definitely born with it Among my first words was "Horsey" and I was very spoiled as a child since my parents tried for 8 years to conceive me. My father grew up on a farm with his father using mules for his sawmill. We lived in town since my mother wanted no parts of a farm having grown up on one.I got my first pony Beauty, a black&white grade tobiano when I was 3. We kept her in a stable behind the garage and she was cart trained.My dad had the Amish build a cart with auto tires and she was driven all over town.We even drove her down to the middle of town to the blacksmith shop.We used the cart to collect newspapers to sell to a dental suppy company on my street.This was in the late 1940's and early 1950's before recycling was the thing to do. I think I was born with farm genes. In 1949 my dad bought the farm where I now live.We lived in town due to mom.I moved out here in 1966 and it is still my favorite place on earth to be surrounded by my horses and dogs. (I used to sit in class in junior high and dream about living on a farm and raising horses and dogs.


----------



## Alex (Feb 9, 2008)

I was not born into it. I guess Im different.

I have only been involved with horses for 2 years. It all started with an ag. field trip, when I saw minis. Had to have one.

I joined 4-H , joined local clubs,

and Ive been addicted to minis ever since.

The rest of my family are city slickers, and thought horses stunk...


----------



## Echo Acres (Feb 9, 2008)

Candice said:


> Interesting as my Mother and I were just discussing this very thing last weekend. I had to have been born with it as my family are NOT horse people and do not understand at all. They tried everything they could to squash it, then when I was 10 they caved (I'm the youngest of 6) and I started riding lessons at the college and when I was 13 I earned half the money for my first horse (Dad matched me) and paid the other half.
> 
> Horses are my life. My husband gets mad at me because I insist on feeding my horses before I eat and that means most nights I am not at the dinner table. He accuses me of putting the horses ahead of the family and that simply isn't true. Its just a matter of timing and the way it works out with our schedules.
> 
> I wish I had a less expensive addiction, but thats not in the cards!!!


I totally understand! My husband was a city boy and I thought that he understood. It has always been an issue with us. He thinks I love them more than him. Well, it might just do us in. I of course don't, but if he makes me choose, I don't believe he really loves me and I will choose the horses. I too was born with it and have never been without. I really hope that in the near future I don't have to sell all of my horses because of this. I have gotten my mom back into it and it is great to be able to share it with her. They have now become an important part of my kids lives. I wish he could see that and support us.


----------



## Leeana (Feb 9, 2008)

Well that is a interesting question and somewhat hard to answer question. Going back about three generations in my family is all horse owners. My father grew up in Kentucky and they had mules and horses his life growing up, as did his father and so on and on. When i was a kid i had all these little horse toys and "my pretty pony" and watched all the horse movies.

Then my mother and father moved to Ohio (from Kentucky) before i was born and he got back into the horses up here after a few years. Then i was born in 1988 and got my first pony named Miss Molly at 3 or 4 years old, i still have photos, i will have to scan those sometime of me in a pink dress and red rain boots being led around on miss molly. Then i outgrew her and i believe someone local bought her, *i* was then horseless until i was about 14 years old. Dad throughout that time had horses but i was to cought up in boys back in those days lol. Dad still had throughbreds, drafts, Tennessee Walkers (his faverite) and a variety of other gaited breeds, i rode them a little bit but i guess i never really ever got into it enough to keep my interest. Then when i was 14 i got my first mini, Coco (who now lives with my good friend Linda Lgahr for the time being) and i went into the minis really with little horse knowledge at all. All i knew was what my father told me, which was how they did things "down in the hills" back in "his days" lol. The first two years were a real learning experience



.

Funny thing, back when i was a kid, about 6 or 7 years old, i acually think was when i took an interet into the minis / shetlands. My dad was going through our local newpaper and read an add for ponies for sale. We called and drove over and the man took us out to his huge pasture full of foals and mares. I remember i wore flip flops throuh about a foot of mud that day lol. That farm we visited was the Taylor Pony Farm "Michigan Ponies", i never linked everything together until about two years ago lol.

I plan to be with the minis and ponies for a long long long time


----------



## CrescentMinis (Feb 9, 2008)

I wasn't "born into it" as in being from a horsey family, but I definitely was born with an animal obsession, especially for horses and dogs. That was difficult since we lived in the city, but I cherished the hour-long drive to my cousin's dairy farm we made a few times a month, and then I could stay part of the summer. THERE I could be around a couple of big horses (QH, Morgan), and it was heaven on earth. I had no fear of them as a small child, and remember my older cousins telling us younger kids "it takes three falls to make a rider"!! That old Morgan mare taught me A LOT.

So then I'm back home pining away in the city during the long school year, scheming for how I can get a horse in the backyard, drawing up plans for a tiny barn outside my bedroom window, digging till I found out who to talk to at the city zoning department and having to hear the cold hard facts about city life and zoning. Still, I spent all my spare money on Western Horseman magazine, volunteered for anything horse-related, and drew horses all over everything!

Fast forward nearly 30 years and finally after building my business and getting the kids grown part of the way up, we moved to a small farm this last year and I was able to fulfill the horse dream, with the minis!


----------



## Kari (Feb 9, 2008)

I was born with a love for horses.

My whole family pretty much considers me nuts... i.e. my mom overhears a discussion regarding genetics and bloodlines, her eyes glaze over... my uncle's around when a friend and I have a 30 minute discussion on hay, he rolls his eyes and walks off... LOL

Kari


----------



## angelridge (Feb 9, 2008)

This is a fun thread! I too was born a horse lover. My mom told me when I was two she took me to the fair and I seen the ponies that rode around in circles on a metel carousel thing, they let me sit in the saddle and my mom walked with me and when the ride was over she had to pry me loose from the saddle and I cried and cried! LOL I didnt want to get off!! I can barely remember a faded spring horse named Trigger that I rode until almost all the paint was gone off him and he split into, I guess I was around 3 maybe. Then I would take an old blanket and wrap it around some of my dads old saw horses and use some strings as reins and ride all day. I finally got my very first pony when I was 5 and he wasnt broke,,he would throw me of every time I got on so dad was afraid I would get hurt so he sold him. I was very sad,, if I couldnt ride him, I was happy to just sit out at the paddock and rub him and feed him.

Then my dad bought a calf and I tried to ride her,, succeded too,, that was a hoot. I would ride her all over the yard with a halter, and even down the road. I would also hang out with neighbors down the road that had horses and then joined the local 4H club and had lots of friends with horses.

FINALLY when I was 12 my parents broke down and bought me my very first horse, a little single footing gelding named Charlie Brown. That really started the ball rolling. I showed in everything from barrle racing and other speed events to english and western. I can still look at a video or picture of a beautiful horse and my heart will pitter patter and I will get a lump in my throat. I NEVER get tired of looking at horses.


----------



## wildoak (Feb 9, 2008)

Interesting to watch this "affliction" through the generations. No one in my immediate family was ever horsey until I came along. I have two daughters, one who has ridden since she could sit up and loves it still, the other who would be fine if she never saw another horse LOL. (she is an animal lover, just not horsey). I told her maybe she has the right idea - play tennis or something, you can store it in the closet and it doesn't have to be fed!




However, I can't imagine what I would have done without horses in my life.

Jan


----------



## CyndiM (Feb 9, 2008)

I was born into it my father used horses and mules as a boy/young man in farming. He often talked about a pair of Pink Skined Arabians he had in his late teens/early twenties. He was so proud of them his eyes would just shine whenever he talked about them, and he would have the biggest smile. He truly loved those horses.

Of all seven of his children I am the only one with the horse passion. There are pictures of me with a broom for my horse and a cap gun straped around my waist when I was about four. I watched Roy Rodgers and The Lone Ranger etc just because there were horses in them. Read any and all books that was about animals especially horses as soon as I could read and still do read horse magazines etc.

All three of my children were horse crazy but now only the two youngest are horse crazy. They were on horses or ponies as soon as they could sit up. My oldest son got a pony for his third birthday and the other two got their own pony on their third birthday's also. We spent a lot of time in the barn. The boys and I rode in the Santa Maria Elks Parade when they were five and four. I had them dressed up like Butch Cassidy and The Sundance Kid. I made a safe out of a cardboard box and they drug it behind their ponies. I rode my Appy Stud behind them. It was so much fun. We won a ribbon.

Their children are also horse crazy. I often go riding with my daughter and grand-daughter. My son's children ride but we haven't been riding with them yet. That is a goal for this year.


----------



## Cedar Ridge Farm (Feb 12, 2008)

What a neat thread!! Wonderful way to get to know each other.

I was definately born the "horse Lover". I went on my first trail ride with my dad when I was 6 months old. My Mother tells that even when I fell asleep, I would wake up and cry if she tried to take me off the horse. Any chance I got at riding or just being around horses I was there. My tricycle became a horse after I tied a rope to the handle. The butane tank made a great horse and I would ride that thing for hours. I spent summers at my great-uncle's house and I rode from morning til night. I got my very own horse when I was 15. I broke and trained horses until I was 21. I have been on 2 drill teams. I got my first mini in 2001, and in 2004 I hurt my back and was told that I shouldn't ride anymore. While I still have my big horse, I put my energy into caring and showing my minis.


----------



## Sandee (Feb 12, 2008)

Cedar Ridge - that butane (or propane) tank brought back memories. My sis and I used to ride our too. It had metal loops on both ends that we could put our "reins" through. We thought it was great that we each had our own end! Later when we had to share a horse I always got the "rumble seat"!


----------



## heart k ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

I was born with it and born loving.... OH!

I was born in cattle country so we always had horses. They were mainly working animals to y grand parents. My mother loved them but she didn't like to do the dirty work. I guess when I came around I loved the fun and the dirty work. I loved to just be around the horses. I got my first mini at the age of 5, he bucked me off everytime I wanted to go with the guys to catch cattle. The guys knew he would buck me off, he usually did it when we got out of the pen that I had to ride in.

Then when I was 10 I finally got my own big horse and got to ride with the guys. I was so proud! I started barrel racing and gaming.

About 2-3 years ago I found a poor mini that needed some help. His toes were curled up, the halter was cutting into his cheeks, and I could count all the bones in his body. I guess I loved taking care of him I got a couple more and some more..LOL





Now I'm back to having my big horses to ride and enjoy going to trail rides. I'm thinking I won't ever get back into the barrel racing scene.

My minis I love washing them, clipping, playing, seeing a new foal, and now hopefully showing. I wouldn't give up this life for anything!


----------



## shalamara minis (Feb 12, 2008)

Both, I was raised on a QH ranch. My father was a "Cowboy" and that is the way I was raised. My first horse was a 41" pony ( before any were registered ). I broke here and I showed her. we showed western pleasure, halter classes, trail horse classes, and did all the games. I started showing QH at the age of 12. My mother was a trick rider and a trick roper. My wife and I still have our riding horses, but the minis hsve become our life.


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 12, 2008)

I started getting the itch to ride around 9 or 10. I saw "The Black Stallion" and knew I just had to ride. We moved from downtown Toronto to a suburb (Thornhill) just about 1/2 hour north of the city. There was an equestrian club about 15 minutes from us. When I was 12 I started taking weekly lessons and joined the Pony Club. I did all the Pony Club Rallies, evented, dressage, showjumping etc. Then I was fortunate enough to start riding a friend's Dutch Warmblood Jumper at about 14 or 15. God, I loved that horse. It was with him that I started being coached by an olympic show jumper rider. I was very fortunate to have "fallen" into her expertise. I started showing on the A Circuit at that time. I leased a few horses until I got my own at 16 or so. My first Hunter. Did the junior hunter thing and qualified for the Royal Winter Fair (Canadians will know it) and got a silver plate there; I remembered after I won, that I had said to myself, before I started riding, that I would go to the Royal and win. When I remembered that, I got very emotional because it was the first time I achieved a major goal. After the Royal I sold my hunter and got my first jumper. I also started catch-riding other's horses and helped showing sale horses with my coach. I kept it up until I was doing speed classes etc. I even did a few Mini Grand Prix's before I stopped. $'s started to become a problem, or lack thereof lol. Now I'm back riding/training a few friend's horses and spending quality time with my little ones. How's that for an answer? LOL. Sorry to ramble.


----------



## txminipinto (Feb 12, 2008)

Had to be born with the "disease"!



No one in my family is horsey (well, my dad had a horse as a kid but it didn't last long) and no one understands the need to haul for hours to horse shows (especially on "family" holidays). I can't even remember a time when I didn't know what a horse was or what you did with it. I would SCREAM bloody murder to make my dad pull the car over on the side of the road so I could try to pet a horse on the other side of the fence!



Then in my elementry school days, I drove my friends nuts with my horse games. Instead of playing with barbies, I would pretend I had a whole herd of wild horses in my back yard. Of course, the black stallion was the only one I could "ride".

I would beg and bribe any stable that would let me work for free or an opportunity to ride (until I learned the value of a dollar!). My mother still hasn't given up hope that I will grow out of it, but I think my husband can attest that I won't. Though he has threatened me that if I ever stop training or sell the whole herd he'll kill me for all the hard work he's put in building barns and fence.



I don't think he has anything to worry about.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Feb 12, 2008)

Born that way! I was lucky to grow up on a cattle ranch, so horses were a way of life



My mom rode horses with me early in her pregnancy, and then as soon as I could sit up, I rode like this for a year or so










By the summer I was two, I had my own horse to ride that would follow my mom's horse anywhere. When I think about that now... Wow - that was one patient horse! Then when my mom was pregnant with my brother, she used to go for walks, and I'd ride. After my second brother was born, mom was super busy, so that's when I started riding bareback since I couldn't saddle a horse by myself.

Kept riding and started competing via 4H and local rodeos. I got my first real show horse from Portia Sue (yes THE Portia Sue of Mini driving fame) when I was in 6th grade. This is Red and I at our 1st horse show... We won EVERY class (showmanship, western pleasure, western equitation, trail, western riding, reining, etc) except halter. Yikes to those glasses, the outfit, well everything!






Red was one in a million, and I showed him for several years. We even competed on the Hunter circuit and did pretty well despite his color. (You can actually see Portia in the background of this photo on one of her thoroughbreds!)






This is getting long, so to sum it up, one thing led to another and here I am with bunches of Shetland Ponies and Minis of all things. Not exactly the horses of choice on cattle ranches!



But I love them


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Feb 12, 2008)

I was born into a horse loving family. Both of my grandfather's were horsemen, my Dad had horses when I was born and was taking me in the saddle with him when I was a babe in arms. My Dad came from a background of showing Shetlands and we showed Paints and Quarter Horses when I was growing up, Dad got heavily into reining horses while I was racing Standardbreds and here we are with Miniatures and Shetlands!! I have had horses for over forty years now and have loved every minute of it!!





Pam


----------



## txshell (Feb 12, 2008)

I was born with it. My mother and I shared the love for animals and the rest of our family always thought we were out of our minds. She had a pony as a child and as soon as my father retired from the military we wasted no time in acquiring 1, 2, 3, 4 etc., sure beat riding someone elses'. I was about 6 when we bought the first of our own. I spent my enitre childhood on the back of a horse. We even had a shetland that my best friend and I would drive to school and park him at the ag barn.

I raised my kids in the dog and horse world and they have incredable values now because of it. Now I am making sure that my grandchildren have this opportunity also. I think it is in the two granddaughters now.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Feb 12, 2008)

I think I have the horse gene. Although I was born a city girl, just like the rest of my family, the gene popped out.

My great uncle Ted was Captain of the Philadelphia Park Guards, an equine portion of the Police forece, of course they were everywhere in the city patrolling, not just in the parks. He loved horses.

As soon as I was old enough to crawl, my favorite toy was a wooden wheeled horse that you sat on and rolled around. For my entire childhood, I ignored beautiful dolls, preferring to run around the neighborhood slapping my thigh with a twig that was my "riding crop". The best gift I ever got for for my birthday was a real leather riding crop, from my Grandpop, and I STILL have it.

I only ever asked for Breyer horses, or horse books and every birthday cake candle that I EVER blew out, I wished for a horse.

Before my family had a phone, I would spend sunday afternoons calling horse sale ads from the newspaper asking people questions about their horses for sale. Because of that I try to be extra patient when kids call me to ask about sale horses, I remeber what it was like to eat, drink breathe and bleed horses while not having one of my own.

My family always said that we were misplaced and born in the wrong area of the country. When I bought my first horse out of school, my family went crazy over her, a qrtr/arab cross, and bought my sister an anglo/arab and my baby sister a shetland pony. All events focused around that boarding barn. When Carmen gave me my engagement ring, we ran to the barn to show my family and friends because that's where everyone was! When he asked me to marry him, I told him that I came with baggage, atleast one horse, a dog ,various other pets and that it would only get worse and worse. He told me that was fine, but really didn't understand what he was getting into. He tolerates it all, but still has no idea what kind of commitment I have to my horses.

Things haven't changed, I still breathe horses. Its like a a gene that shows up in every generation or tow in city people, more often in country people.

Sorry this was so long,

love to all,

Robin


----------



## seahorse (Feb 12, 2008)

I had always lived in the city, but dreamed of living on a thousand acres! (but now I want 6,0000 acres



) I still remember when I was seven I went on an hour long guided trail ride. I rode their "gentle" mare.



She kept trying to rub me off with tree branches along the trail! but I loved it! A couple of years later I when on an unguided ride, that did not go so well. (my sisters horse ran off with her!) One day when I was at the library (I was about 10 years old) I decided to check out some horse books. I had already read all the cat and dog books! LOL The book was called - the "affordable" horse!



Luckily for me my mom likes horses. She had them when she was a kid.





My first mare was named Star. She was kind of skinny, thought she just needed more food. later found out she was sick. We tried to help her. She coliced three times,(the vet was shocked when she survived) got rain rot, and hypothermia. We learned she had cancer, there was nothing we could do. RIP Star.





After that I got my QT mare Sadie. I loved that girl! Unfortunately, my family ended up having to sell all our riding horses for lack of time. Sadie now does civil war reenactments with some friends of my aunt. I get to see new pictures of her occasionally, and she seems real happy.

That is when I found out about minis. My sister got a stallion named Oreo. We kept him in our large city backyard. He was really fun, but he was really lonely without any horses around, and we did not feel there was enough space for two.



He now lives with our old vet.

I was horseless for like 5 whole years!!! (besides English riding lessons for a few months which I LOVED!)

This year we moved to our very own "farm". I am SO happy here!



I now have my mini named Country.





Sorry this is so long, I tried to shorten it.


----------



## Tony (Feb 12, 2008)

I was born into horses and never saw any reason to leave!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 12, 2008)

I was born _into_ it, but I don't think that's the same thing as being born _with_ it (though I was definitely both). My grandparents bought their first minis 26 years ago, just before I was born, to breed in their retirement. We lost my grandfather when I was nine, and it's been pretty lonely out in the barns since then. My grandmother likes the horses but is definitely not horse-crazy like my grandfather and me. My mother, older brother, and older sister dabbled but quickly lost interest. And the only enjoyment my father gets from the horses is in making glue and dog food jokes.

I was placed on the back of a horse as soon as I was old enough to hold on, started taking professional riding lessons when I was eight, got my first riding horse at 11, and started showing Class A with my Arab at 14. We briefly bred Quarters, but I'm not much of a rider, so while we still have three biggies, my true love has always been the minis. I'm not a natural horseman--you won't see me climbing on any wild horses--but I think they sense what a clumsy, harmless fool I am and trust and tolerate me. I have lived in New York, Las Vegas, and Chicago, but ultimately changed my life and career plans so I could some home and be with my horses.

Contrary to many people I know who were also raised among horses, I do not view them as stock. To me, they are family.


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 12, 2008)

Born that way- had nobody to learn it from. I think it's in the DNA, as I found out my Grandmother was a horse nut too, though I never really knew her and she passed away when I was pretty young. Hmm, the house my parents lived in when I was concieved and born was a big barn, that was later converted to a home.. wonder if that had anything to do with it?


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 12, 2008)

Tony said:


> I was born into horses and never saw any reason to leave!



Those are awesome pictures Tony! They should be published somewhere -if they're not already-.


----------



## Equuisize (Feb 12, 2008)

My Mom always said it was genetic and I'd gotten it from her father.

I was a late life baby and he was gone years before I was ever

born, however, he raised Morgan horses in the late 1800's in the

San Juan Islands of Washington State. There were LOTS of stories

about him as I grew up and his love of, particularly, his stallion.

Genetic or not I've always had the 'bug'.

Until this past November kept my hair waist length...as a little girl

I perfected the walk of swinging my hair like a horses tail.

Always had to have taps on my shoes because I had to trot every

where and wanted to 'sound' like a horse. I also was

accomplished at doing flying lead changes, no matter where I was

trotting to...

This is the look I get from everyone else in my family




that missed

the genetic mutation of being a horse lover.

Still, any sign that says 'House for Sale" nearly gives me whiplash just

in case it says 'HORSE for sale'. I HAVE to look.


----------



## SWA (Feb 12, 2008)

Equuisize said:


> This is the look I get from everyone else in my family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! I got that look (still do) too, from family and friends who just don't "get it". OH! Poor babies, LOL!





I remember as a child every time John Wayne or Clint Eastwood (or ANY movie that had HORSES in it) came on TV, I would ALWAYS actually KISS the TV Screen and NOT because of John Wayne or Clint...although "they" were handsome fellers in their own right, LOL! But, I ALWAYS had to make absolutely SURE that each and every horse that blipped across the screen got a SMOOCHIE from me, just in case the "movie folks" forgot to give any of theirs, LOL!





Can you say... um... slightly finatical??



YOU BET 'YER BOOTS!









And...mighty proud to fess up to it too, LOL!





Although, I've long since kind of outgrown that childhood "fettish" ....I do still secretly blow kisses to any horses on the screen.



No matter how old I get, the "kid" in me just can't seem to "completely" kick that old habit, LOL!


----------



## Contessa (Feb 12, 2008)

I was definately born a horse fanatic!



My first words were "gimme pony"


----------



## wildoak (Feb 12, 2008)

Have to say, this has been a great thread! I've enjoyed - and related to - most of the stories, lots of laughs and good memories. When we took car trips, my dad was a get on the road and get there kind of guy. I could just never understand why he wouldn't stop every time we passed what even resembled a horse farm (or why some people had pastures just full of horses and I couldn't have one of them LOL).

Tony - wonderful pictures!

Jan


----------



## TripleDstables (Feb 12, 2008)

Well... my mom had horses when she was young, but she got rid of them when she got hurt riding. I don't know when I first saw a horse, but I started naggin mom from that moment on. So, when I was about 6 or so, she started taking my brother and I to horse back riding lessons. And, that led to me getting my first horse when I was 9. Then, the saying "Horses are like potato chips" finally made sense to me. I now have 6 horses, 4 of which are mine, the other two are mom and dad's.



I got my first mini in 2005... And, I got two more over the past two years! I'm hooked on the biggies and the little ones.

This is my first horse Coco, who was a quarab gelding. I no longer have him, because I kept growing, he didn't! He was 14.2.






This is my second horse Jetta. We got her when she was a weanling, she is now 6. I still have her. She's my mom's show horse.






This is my third horse Spot. She's my current show horse. She's coming 4 years old this year, and is Jetta's full sister.






This is my fourth horse Trinity. She was a standardbred Thoroughbred cross. 15.2. She's now a lesson horse at another barn.






My fifth horse, and first mini... Angel! I bought her in utero from Nicky Dobson. She is now turning 3.






My sixth horse Diva, is Angel's paternal half sister, I also purchased in utero from Nicky. She is turning 2 this year. And, I hope to take her to a few shows!






My seventh horse is my stallion Studmuffin. We found him browsing online for a biggy! But, instead we brought home a 28" cutie. I don't think he'll be going anywhere anytime soon.










And, our eighth horse Mongo. My dad's 16hh beast of a morgan! He's a retired show horse, that now rides around on the trails with dad.






I love the idea of this thread, thanks for letting me share!


----------

